# have catawissa top sets



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

i got my start from martin

if you would like some, all you need to do is send me a pm with your name and address, pay the postage after you get them. i will send a minimum of 30.



keith


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

first requests have been mailed.

catawissa has proven to be a hardy multiplier onion that has done very well in my U.P. garden. mailing costs for 000 padded mailer is 2.50. i can get 40 to 50 smaller to medium top sets in the envelope. 
still have plenty left. 



keith


----------



## Crazycat (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi! Just wanted to let you know I sent you a pm. 
Thanks! 
Crazycat


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I got mine on Saturday in the mail. Thank you! I'll be sending you reimbursement.


----------



## scwit (Mar 2, 2011)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## haunted (Jul 24, 2011)

I also sent you a PM.


----------



## hickerbillywife (Feb 28, 2014)

Just received mine. Thanks so much! I'll send you the postage.


----------



## qwerty (Jan 4, 2003)

sent you a PM


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

new requests are going in todays mail.


still plenty available.


keith


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

PM sent...thanks for the offer!


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

latest requests are going out in todays mail.

i still have plenty.


keith


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

rxkeith, could you please pm me, I have lost your addy to send you the reimbursement......really loved my topsets! Very nice!


----------

